# Intro



## Jtc134 (Jan 17, 2020)

Just introducing myself. Been lurking around for a while and finally joined. Been cycling on and off for the past 22 years.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Jtc134 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 19, 2020)

Jtc134 said:


> Thanks!


A lot of info here for many years now.. let me know if you have any questions.  Again, welcome.


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey man on behalf of basicstero.ws welcome to IMF. Stop by our thread and share a story or two. 22 years cycling gear there have got to be some funny stories.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------

